

Is SXSW Make or Break for Scvngr? - thankuz
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/08/is-sxsw-make-or-break-for-scvngr/

======
kmccarth
Hey thankuz, looks like you are submitting a ton of stories in anticipation
that one takes off on HackerNews, thus giving you all of the karma points. We
here at bostinnovation would appreciate it if you would stop. It hurts the
overall quality of HackerNews, especially when some of the articles you submit
dont't really fit the spectrum of HackerNews. obviously, you are free to do
what you want (god bless this country of ours), but we'd appreciate it.

Please feel free to email me directly at kevin at bostinnovation dot com if
you wanna chat about this further.

~~~
thankuz
I sent the email. Thanks.

